# Algaeicide



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi

Many threads on this forum are about tackling algae. And yet many people failed or are struggling. A lot of different methods have been discussed but it seems that people just do not like algaeicide. It appears that no one actually mentioned algaeicide. Is it really bad .. if yes, what are the reasons?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Algaecides only mask the problems (if they even do that). They cannot correct improper water quality or too much light). They cannot remove Nh4 from a tank. Some do kill some algae but it will only come back. Fix the problem, not the result.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, basically algaecides are a quick lazy way to get rid of it, for a little while.

If your getting algae really badly in your tank there is obviously something wrong. Plus you don't want to kill all the algae right? lol I encourage green algae to grow in most of my tanks, looks good in certain spots and the tank looks a little bit more natural.

Take hair algae for example, it's nature's way of telling you something's happening, the algae is obviously there to correct things. Just keep figuring out every possible solution and coorect it. 

Never tried an algaecide and don't ever plan on it lol.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Yes, I know we should tackle the cause not the symptom. What I meant was a lot of people have discussed how to get rid of the algae. A lot of people here also use Flourish Excel to "fight" against algae. They even use double or triple dosage. In that case, would it be better off simply use algaecide  .... Or is algaecide really that bad / useless that people do not even want to think about it ?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Excel contains a proven chemical (due to Govt regulations, we cannot discuss it more in depth), that kills algae. But it will not prevent it from coming back. Algecides contain no such chemical. Snake oil is all they are IMO.


----------

